# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Asus DSL-AC56U και Speedport 724v για VOIP Cosmote

## bugs

Πρώτα από όλα θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον @kostask, τον @babis3g και τον @jkoukos που βοήθησαν να γίνει πραγματικότητα το πάντρεμα και γενικά που βοηθάνε κόσμο με υπομονή (ξέρω ότι ασχολείστε και σε άλλο φόρουμ)!

Λοιπόν πρώτα από όλα κατεβάζουμε τη beta που έχει ανεβάσει ο babis3g από εδώ για Asus για το πρόβλημα με το vectoring.

 Κάνουμε hard reset και περιμένουμε να συνδεθεί το Asus στο ιντερνετ με τους κωδικούς που έχουμε ακολουθώντας τα βήματα ,μόλις όλα είναι οκ πηγαίνουμε στις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις 


Σε κάποιους δεν παίζει με sip passthrough enable σε άλλους παίζει...

Μόλις τελειώσει και αυτό το βήμα, εγώ προσωπικά το έκλεισα απο το κουμπί το Asus και το άφησα να ξεκουραστεί γιατί μετά θα λιώσει! Δεν αποσυνδέουμε καλώδια, αφήνουμε ρεύμα και γραμμή τηλεφώνου πάνω και ξεκινάμε τον γολγοθά...

Στο Speedport τα μόνα καλώδια που θα έχει θα είναι ethernet, ρευμα και αν θέλετε τη συσκευή του τηλεφώνου με το φίλτρο!

Κάνουμε σύνδεση με ethernet στο lan 2 του speedport και μπαίνουμε στο μενού του, απενεργοποιούμε wifi, ύστερα πάμε στο μενού του HOME NETWORK (LAN)  αλλάζουμε ότι βλέπετε στη φώτο αλλά προσοχή, *πρώτα* αλλάζουμε το DHCP κάνουμε save και μετά αλλάζουμε τα ip του Name and address of the router!


Το Speedport σαν καλό παιδί θα κάνει μια επανεκκίνηση, μόλις τελειώσει μπαίνουμε πάλι στο μενού (προσοχή η ip έχει αλλάξει πλέον και ειναι 192.168.2.1 ) και τώρα πάμε 
 
κλικάρουμε και πατάμε save!

Πάλι επανεκκινήση θα κάνει γιατί είναι ντροπάλο... ξαναμπαίνουμε στο μενου και πάμε

 κάνουμε τα απαραίτητα όπως τα βλέπουμε και στη φωτό και προσέχουμε στο vlan id να βάλουμε 0 παρόλο που δεν φαίνεται στη φώτο, μόλις τελειώσουμε πατάμε save!

Αν όλα έχουν πάει καλά είστε έτοιμοι, κουμπώνετε στο lan 1 του speedport το ethernet και το άλλο στο asus σε μία από τις 4 θύρες και όχι σε αυτή που γράφει wan! Ενεργοποιούμε και το Asus, αναμένουμε λιγάκι να συνδεθεί με τον έξω κόσμο και μετά από λίγο θα ανάψει το ιντερνετ και το telephony στο speeport! 

Παρόλο που όσο αναφέρω έχουν ειπωθεί στο θέμα του ρούτερ, όλα είναι σκόρπια και είπα να τα μαζέψω σε ένα για να μπορείτε να βρείτε λύση γρήγορα και ανώδυνα!

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστουμε, καλα εκανες και εβαλες αλλο νημα για το 724, γιατι υπαρχει ενα εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post5840970
αλλα εχουν γινει megre τα posts απο 2-3 διαφορετικα topics, και ετσι επειδη εχουν διαφορετικη σειρα, μπορει να ειναι μπερδεμα για το 724 σε μερικους

----------


## Koala_

Υπάρχει κανένα workaround και για το Speedport Entry 2i που είναι διαφορετικό από το 724?

----------


## babis3g

αυτα ξερω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

----------


## Koala_

> αυτα ξερω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693


Σε ευχαριστώ babis3g.

----------


## astrixatigma

καλησπερα σας. προσφατα αναβαθμισα τη γραμμη σε 50αρα και μου εδωσε ο οτε το speedport plus, εκανα ολα τα βηματα που αναφερετε παραπανω  για να ενωσω τα 2 rooters  αναβαει το online αλλα το telefony de leei na anapsei. καποιες λυσεις ?

----------


## panoc

> καλησπερα σας. προσφατα αναβαθμισα τη γραμμη σε 50αρα και μου εδωσε ο οτε το speedport plus, εκανα ολα τα βηματα που αναφερετε παραπανω  για να ενωσω τα 2 rooters  αναβαει το online αλλα το telefony de leei na anapsei. καποιες λυσεις ?


Το speedport το εβαλες μονο στο στην αρχη για να παρεις αυτοματα τις ρυθμισεις τηλεφωνιας ? Εαν οχι, κανε του reset και βαλε το μονο του στη γραμμη και αφου αναψει το telephony ξανακανε τη διαδικασια να το βαλεις πισω απο το asus.

----------


## astrixatigma

το speedport το ειχα ηδη πανω σαν main (δηλαδη το telephony) αναβει ηδη. και μετα ακολουθω τη διαδικασια αλλα βλεπω ααναβει το ονλινε αλλα οχι το telephony. το τηλεφωνο το εχω απευειας πανω στο speedport στη θυρα phone 1. επισης παρατηρησα οτι στο παραπανω guide στο κομματι του internet configuartion του speedport plus , δεν μου κραταει τις ρυθμισεις. δηλαδη βαζω internet_ethernet και ολα τα υπολοιπα , παταω save αλλαζω καρτελες και βλεπω οτι τα ξαναγυρναει σε internet vdsl.

----------


## bugs

Καλησπέρα,
Πρέπει να κάνεις ακριβώς τα βήματα όπως τα γράφω γιατί έχει ένα θέμα με το save και αν προσπάθησες να τα κάνεις όλα με ένα βήμα και μετά να κάνεις save
τότε δεν κρατάει όλες τις αλλαγές και δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει σωστά!

----------


## astrixatigma

αυτες τις ρυθμισεις δε θελει με τιποτα να τις κρατησεις τις γυρναει στο default οσα save logout και να εκανα. γι αυτο πιθανως δε θελει να αναψει το telefony  αλλα μονο το ονλινε. ξερετε μηπως ειναι κλειδωμενο το speedport plus?

τα βηματα τα κανω ακριβως με τη σειρα οπως τα αναφερεις παραπανω.

----------


## jkoukos

Κάθε Speedport έχει τα δικά του κουσούρια και θέλει λίγο διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις και βήματα. Για το Plus που έχεις εσύ, κοίτα αυτόν τον οδηγό.

----------


## astrixatigma

jkoukous thanks ηδη στο λινκ που μου εδωσες βλεπω διαφορές  σε σχεση με αυτα ποου ειχα βαλει στο plus.θα τα δοκιμασω πιστευω θα φτιαξει

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω αν βοηθησει, για το 724 δες εδω (και τις 1-2 σελιδες πισω / μπροστα)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post5840970

----------

